# carpeta compartida



## Arnaldo Alegré

Estoy tratando de decirle a un amigo (ele fala só portugues) lo siguiente:

"Voy a colocar en una carpeta (de computadora) compartida la música que creo te puede gustar, para que de ahí la tomes"
 
Me ayudan??
 
AA


----------



## Mangato

Arnaldo Alegré said:


> Estoy tratando de decirle a un amigo (ele fala só portugues) lo siguiente:
> 
> "Voy a colocar en una carpeta (de computadora) compartida la música que creo te puede gustar, para que de ahí la tomes"
> 
> Me ayudan??
> 
> AA


 
Vou colocar em uma pasta compartilhada, a música que acho que vais gostar, para que a pegues daí.

Es una osadía por mi parte poner esto. No es más que un intento, así que espera


----------



## OBrasilo

Arnaldo Alegré said:


> Estoy tratando de decirle a un amigo (ele fala só portugues) lo siguiente:
> 
> "Voy a colocar en una carpeta (de computadora) compartida la música que creo te puede gustar, para que de ahí la tomes"
> 
> Me ayudan??
> 
> AA


Hmmm, esto depende de la variante de portugués.

En portugués brasileño, puedes decir:
"Vou colocar numa pasta partilhada a música que acho lhe pode gostar, para que daí a tomes."

En portugués de Portugal, se dice:
"Vou colocar numa pasta partilhada a música que creio pode-lhe gostar, para que daí tomes-a."

Espero que esta mensaje te ayudó.


----------



## Arnaldo Alegré

OBrasilo said:


> Hmmm, esto depende de la variante de portugués.
> 
> En portugués brasileño, puedes decir:
> "Vou colocar numa pasta partilhada a música que acho lhe pode gostar, para que daí a tomes."
> 
> En portugués de Portugal, se dice:
> "Vou colocar numa pasta partilhada a música que creio pode-lhe gostar, para que daí tomes-a."
> 
> Espero que éste mensaje te ayudó haya ayudado.


 
Obrigado!


----------



## OBrasilo

1. Gracias para las correcciones de mi español.

2. Corrección de mis traducciones:
En portugués brasileño, puedes decir:
"Vou colocar numa pasta partilhada a música, da qual acho que possa gostar, para que daí a pegue."

En portugués de Portugal, se dice:
"Vou colocar numa pasta partilhada a música, da qual creio que possa gostar, para que daí tomes-a."

Ahora están bien.


----------



## Tomby

> Espero que éste mensaje haya ayudado


*Arnaldo*: creo que "*éste*" va sin acento. Mira lo que dice el DRAE en la acepción segunda "ORTOGR" (def. 1ª).
¡Un abrazo!
TT.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Um alerta !!

A palavra partilhar existe, mas na realidade, não a escuto muito por aqui (Brasil). Usamos mais compartilhar. No caso, seria uma pasta *com*partilhada.
Sds,


----------



## OBrasilo

- Ricardo Tavares: Sim, tem razão. Me confundi e accidentalmente lembrei o "partilhar", embora "partilhar" paresca estar bem usado em Portugal.


----------



## MOC

Em Português de Portugal:

Vou colocar numa pasta partilhada a música que acho que deves gostar, para que daí a tires.


----------



## jazyk

> Hmmm, esto depende de la variante de portugués.
> 
> En portugués brasileño, puedes decir:
> "Vou colocar numa pasta partilhada a música que acho lhe pode gostar, para que daí a tomes."
> 
> En portugués de Portugal, se dice:
> "Vou colocar numa pasta partilhada a música que creio pode-lhe gostar, para que daí tomes-a."
> 
> Espero que esta mensaje te ayudó.


Nenhuma dessas frases é correta nem do ponto de vista normativo nem do ponto de vista descritivo. Elas simplesmente não tem salvação e alguém deveria ter avisado Arnaldo Alegré (talvez agora seja muito tarde). 

OBrasilo, dê uma olhada no seu perfil e modifique-o. Infelizmente ele não condiz com a realidade.


----------



## OBrasilo

- jazyk: O perfil condiz, mas é que movi pela Eslovênia no 1998, e desde então, esqueci-me muito do português, como não o uso para nada aqui - a gente de aqui só fala o esloveno e o italiano (como a parte da Eslovênia, na qual eu moro, está preta à Italia), e minha mãe não quer falar português comigo.
BTW, as frases no post que você citou, eu já realizei que não foram correctas. É que incialmente, eu fiz uma tradução literal. Tem um post minho, escrito mais tarde, que corrigiu as dois frases. Este é o post:





> 1. Gracias para las correcciones de mi español.
> 
> 2. Corrección de mis traducciones:
> En portugués brasileño, puedes decir:
> "Vou colocar numa pasta partilhada a música, da qual acho que possa gostar, para que daí a pegue."
> 
> En portugués de Portugal, se dice:
> "Vou colocar numa pasta partilhada a música, da qual creio que possa gostar, para que daí tomes-a."
> 
> Ahora están bien.


Me espero que agora resolvi este equívoco.


----------



## jazyk

> - jazyk: O perfil condiz, mas é que movi pela para a Eslovênia no 1998, e desde então, esqueci-me muito do português, como não o uso para nada de jeito nenhum aqui - a gente de aqui daqui só fala o esloveno e o italiano (como a parte da Eslovênia, na qual eu moro, está preta perto à da Italia), e minha mãe não quer falar português comigo.
> BTW, as frases no post que você citou, eu já realizei entendi/percebi que não foram correctas. É que incialmente, eu fiz uma tradução literal. Tem um post minho meu, escrito mais tarde, que corrigiu as dois duas frases. Este é o post:


----------



## jazyk

> Me espero que agora resolvi  ter resolvido este equívoco.


----------



## Mangato

Oi Obrasilo. Bemvido o foro. Anímo-te a participar nele. Há gente muito legal que te vai ajudar a corrigir erros e a não esquecer a tua língua mãe. Falo pela  propria experiencia.

Cumprimentos

Mangato


----------



## Arnaldo Alegré

jazyk said:


> Nenhuma dessas frases é correta nem do ponto de vista normativo nem do ponto de vista descritivo. Elas simplesmente não tem salvação e alguém deveria ter avisado Arnaldo Alegré (talvez agora seja muito tarde).
> 
> OBrasilo, dê uma olhada no seu perfil e modifique-o. Infelizmente ele não condiz com a realidade.


 
Nenhuma dessas frases é correta?? ...


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Arnaldo Alegré said:


> Nenhuma dessas frases é correta?? ...


As frases que o Jazyk disse que estão incorretas em português são estas:
En portugués brasileño, puedes decir:
"Vou colocar numa pasta partilhada a música que acho lhe pode gostar, para que daí a tomes."

En portugués de Portugal, se dice:
"Vou colocar numa pasta partilhada a música que creio pode-lhe gostar, para que daí tomes-a."

Realmente, entendo que não estão corretas.
Você discorda ?


----------



## OBrasilo

Exacto, as frases não estão correctas, mais já as corrigi num post mais adiante.


----------



## jazyk

OBrasilo, infelizmente mesmo as suas "correções" estão erradas.


----------



## Arnaldo Alegré

... quales sao as corretas, entao??


----------



## OBrasilo

OK, mais uma tentativa de corrigir as minhas frases:

En portugués brasileño, puedes decir:


> Vou colocar numa pasta compartilhada a música que acho que você possa gostar, para que daí a pegue.


En portugués de Portugal, se dice:


> Vou colocar numa pasta partilhada a música que acho que possas gostar, para que daí a tires.



Espero que agora estão corretas.


----------



## jazyk

OBrasilo, um conselho: por que você não se concentra em uma variante só? Com uma só você já tem dificuldades, imagine com duas!

A versão correta:

Vou colocar numa pasta compartilhada as músicas de que você poderá/tu poderás gostar e você as pega aí/tu pega-las aí.


----------

